#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  HBTI Kanpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*HBTI Kanpur Year of Establishment:* 1921.*

HBTI Kanpur Affiliation:* Uttar Pradesh Technical University.*HBTI Kanpur Mode Of Admission*: UPSEE.*HBTI Kanpur Cut Off 2014:
*Branch                                        opening         closed
Bio-chemical Engg.                       3484            3623
Chemical Engg.                            1950            1950
Civil Engg.                                    1723            1723
Computer Science & Engg.          1925            1925
Electrical Engg.                            5288            5288
Electronics Engg.                         1472            1472
Food Technology                         5889            6220
Information Technology               1266            2727
Leather Technology                     6574            6574*
*Mechanical Engg.                         1553            1974
Paint Technology                         32331           32331
Plastic Technology                       3493            3493





*HBTI Kanpur btech admission 2013*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComp. Sc. EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringOil TechnologyPaint TechnologyPlastic TechnologyFood TechnologyBiochemical EngineeringLeather Technology
*HBTI Kanpur Engineering Placements 2013:*
Over 300 students placed in top recruiters with average package of over 6.1 lacs per annum


*HBTI Kanpur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 15,000/- Per Year.*
**
HBTI Kanpur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Campus: The institute is spread across two campuses, the east campus (77 acres) and the west campus (271 acres) situated about 3 km apart, affiliated to Uttar Pradesh Technical University, Lucknow. The institute runs 13 undergraduate programmes leading to B. Tech degree. The undergraduate programmes in Chemical, Mechanical, Electrical, Electronics, Civil, Computer Science Engineering and Chemical Technology (Biochemical Engineering, Food, Oil and Paints and Plastic Technology) of the institute has been accredited by the National Board of Accreditation (N.B.A). Besides it has active research programmes being carried out in various disciplines. Recognizing its competence in delivering to enhance technical horizons ‘Dataquest’ in the edition of May 2005 has designated it as 21st best technical institute of the country and the leading institute among 8 government funded institutes of U. P Technical University, Lucknow.*


**COMPUTER CENTER:* Computer Centre caters to the computing needs of the faculty, staff and students for their research and teaching. It has a number of state of the art servers, high end linux and windows labs and application software.
*

*Computer Centre supports an institute wide 50 Mbps(1:1) fiber optic network that connects all the academic departments, library, hostels, residences and other central facilities to the Computer Centre. Internet access is provided through a 50 Mbps dedicated Internet link. All systems (servers & clients) are equipped with 10/100 mbps Ethernet cards. Foundary Networks BIGIRON 15000 Core switch is acting as back bone switch. It is a tree topology network. Through one router CISCO (MNS category) this is connected to fiber backbone and Internet It has a power back up through a 80 KVA UPS.
Computer Centre has installed WLAN on 802.11b/g to allow Local network and Internet through the Wireless communication. Two wireless access points is placed in the new building to serve 50 nodes of the wireless lab.


Workshop Department: The Workshop of the institute is a central facility which provides training to undergraduate students and also assist the undergraduate, postgraduate and research students in fabrication of their projects and experimental setups. It also provides help to the maintenance section of the institute in its day to day working.*


*





  Similar Threads: IIT Kanpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIT Kanpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus HBTI Kanpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

